# Occoquan River Fishing - April 22 (1 of 3)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Dang, I am tied up, landlocked for a while. I need to be within 30 minutes from the work until June 12th. This obligation prevented me from fishing remote area such as Chesapeake Bay. Fortunately, Occoquan River is only 30 minutes away from my home or work. So I have been fishing 2.5 -3 hours at a time, 3-4 times a week in the late afternoon for past 4 weeks. I have been targeting crappie only. I have learned a lot about crappie in Occoquan. 

I am wondering why there aren’t many kayak-fishermen in the river.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aYy4teQvxrQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="480">


----------



## tjsti (Oct 20, 2008)

I am there fairly often, did I see you on the Parkway on Friday evening? I was the Silver subaru with the blue hobie ontop.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

so i guess no croakers fishing for u til mid june huh


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> so i guess no croakers fishing for u til mid june huh


No striper No croaker.

A new guy started yesterday at work. And I think I can have him ready by the end of May. Have you fished Occoquan? It is a good place for a short after work trip. On my next video I put my lure info and how I present the lure. I am going to fish for snakehead from now on.

joe


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> No striper No croaker.
> 
> A new guy started yesterday at work. And I think I can have him ready by the end of May. Have you fished Occoquan? It is a good place for a short after work trip. On my next video I put my lure info and how I present the lure. I am going to fish for snakehead from now on.
> 
> joe


ohhh ic 

no i haven't fish there yet, i used to fish on shore right by the boat ramp, but not much luck. i'll definitely make a trip out there sometimes. are the crappie out there all spring/summer? don't know much about them.


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Joe,

I always wanted to catch a snakehead.
If you don't mind, can I tag along for the snakehead expedition? 
I live near Costco in Fairfax. I have 2 kayaks. I can mount a trolling motor on one of them.

Alan


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Sturgeon said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I always wanted to catch a snakehead.
> If you don't mind, can I tag along for the snakehead expedition?
> ...


You need a smallest kayak ans shortest rods. The reasons are you are not paddling long distance. But you will be very closed the pilings.
The distances among pilings are very short.

I snagged a 2' long snakehead but I couldn't land it. I din't know it was a fish because it did not fight at all and I was reeling in slowly. I took video of the last moment but I was too late to take a good shot.

I may be able to fish Sunday afternoon. 703-282-3816


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> ohhh ic
> 
> no i haven't fish there yet, i used to fish on shore right by the boat ramp, but not much luck. i'll definitely make a trip out there sometimes. are the crappie out there all spring/summer? don't know much about them.


Well This was my first year. I am learning. According to othere crappie anglers, Crappie are there all year around. They said crappie are smaller in summer. I think big ones there all year around but we don't know where big ones.

I began to like crappie fishing with lures because I am fishig hard and intensively. Casting light lures, slow retriving, not setting hook, and scooping fish are rather intensive to me. And I gave crappie away to shore anglers many times. It think it is hard to catch Crappie from the shore 

Give me a call if you need a budy. 703-282-3816


----------

